# Twitter hacked



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Twitter got hacked earlier this week, affecting 250,000 accounts. I have gotten no indication that mine was included but changed my password anyway. Fortunately, they say that the information was encrypted and salted.

http://blog.twitter.com/2013/02/keeping-our-users-secure.html


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I received an email from Twitter tonight that mine may have been compromised and that Twitter had reset my password.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you reuse that password anywhere else, you might want to change those as well, just to be safe. Though if they really are salted, it's a minor risk.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

It was a unique password generated by LastPass.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Good answer


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Love LastPass, but our company just killed my access to it from the office (and all other auto-synchronizing programs like DropBox and Evernote). Trying to find out if I can use a YubiKey in its place.

I'm getting to old to remember and there are to many sites requiring passwords.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

trh said:


> Love LastPass, but our company just killed my access to it from the office (and all other auto-synchronizing programs like DropBox and Evernote). Trying to find out if I can use a YubiKey in its place.


KeePass + FreeFileSync + USB Drive. This is what I use for my primary password source, and then LastPass for secondary.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Mark. Something I'll certainly research.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They are hiring for a security position, someone that knows two factor authentication. As long as I can use my Yubikey, I'd be happy, like with Google Authenticator.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57...iders-implementing-two-factor-authentication/


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

trh said:


> Love LastPass, but our company just killed my access to it from the office (and all other auto-synchronizing programs like DropBox and Evernote). Trying to find out if I can use a YubiKey in its place.
> 
> I'm getting to old to remember and there are to many sites requiring passwords.


 just tape them all to monitor :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sticky notes -- lots and lots of sticky notes!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

OMG! Now people who don't even know me can find out what I had for breakfast!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

McDonald's?


----------

